# Need some seeds



## FireWeed (Mar 9, 2006)

Does anybody know of places that sell cheap seeds but are reliable. I live in the US and all i see on these sites are like packs of about 10 seeds for $50 and i think this is just to much. Although I can see it paying off in the end.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 9, 2006)

seedboutique
nirvana seeds
planetskunk


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 10, 2006)

Im thinking of ordering 2 packs of nirvana seeds from seedboutique probaly northernlights and white widow. Also i have heard northern lights does not smell as strong as other strains when you grow it. Does anyone know if this is true.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 10, 2006)

not sure i got skunk special and white  widow the female 4 pack
white widow is some powerful shit ,and skunk special is too,also skunk special has a massive yeild,thats lots and lots of buds .i was gettin northern lights,but to many people have that strain,im going for something new,i know ill get it late on in the future.


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2006)

NL is considered a "low odor" strain. Especially when compared to the  aromatic strains like skunk. It is also said to be very easy to grow. A good choice for less experienced growers. 
  NL, skunk and WW have all been around for a few decades, and all have great reputations.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 10, 2006)

FireWeed said:
			
		

> Also i have heard northern lights does not smell as strong as other strains when you grow it. Does anyone know if this is true.


 
I have grown it 3X now. It can get dank. but what makes it so appealing to some growers (including me) is that it is a tough strain. Very easy to grow. and doesn't get that tall. Doesn't need the light levels like other strains and yeilds really good for its size. Great indoor strain. Every time I have ordered that was on my list.


----------



## ninfan77 (Mar 10, 2006)

wasn't seedboutique linked to gypsy or og?

i'd only go w/ doc chronic now


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 10, 2006)

Yo Mutt! Describe the high you get from NL. How about the odor when smoking it? Cured bud smell?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 10, 2006)

> Yo Mutt! Describe the high you get from NL. How about the odor when smoking it? Cured bud smell?




I harvest a little late. I get the sittin on the couch not wanting to do anything high.

Odor smoking it? Cured bud smell? Shit dude, I'm not the "Marijuana man" on Pot TV. I don't have the vocabulary imagination to write a review.  
What Stoney is **** with mutt day.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 10, 2006)

The best taste & odor of any pot I've ever smoked, ever, was Northern Lights.
I can still remember the 1st time back I smoked some back around '90 or so.
I was sitting naked with a bunch of people I had just met (we were all naked) up in the mountains outside of L.A.
I had some low-grade pot and a bottle of sour mash whiskey.
I passed the bottle around and then I felt a tap on my shoulder, turned my head and there was someone offering me a hit.
I took a hit and WOW.
The guy who passed me the pipe was the guy who grew it, and I later begged some seeds from him.
It's remained my fave since then.
I'm smoking some right now.

Thanks Bert, Sherri, Dan, Marina, Don, Katie and Wayne.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow, interesting on the NL info. Can anyone who has experienced growing WW share some knowledge about this plant? I don't have any specific questions, rather some general Q's. 

1. Growing difficulty?
2. Yields under your light (X HPS?)
3. High--any significant stories with Mrs. WW?
4. Any other notes you might want to add.

To comment on NL. I heard so many stories about it that it should go into the Cannabis-hall-of-fame. But again, I have never grown it but will someday without any doubt...unless I die, go off to prison or if decide to stop somking Cannabis. Hehe, the latter will never happen of course.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 11, 2006)

> I harvest a little late. I get the sittin on the couch not wanting to do anything high.
> 
> Odor smoking it? Cured bud smell? Shit dude, I'm not the "Marijuana man" on Pot TV. I don't have the vocabulary imagination to write a review.
> What Stoney is **** with mutt day.



LOL mutt. I bet you could right a kick ass review while your stoned to high heaven. Just write what you feel. hehe. I would'nt mind reading.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 12, 2006)

sicnarf said:
			
		

> LOL mutt. I bet you could right a kick ass review while your stoned to high heaven. Just write what you feel. hehe. I would'nt mind reading.


 
Well, my last batch. A hefty sized joint mid-day=in the kitchen on a rampage. Then hit the couch and wake up 2-3 hours later. hahahahaha. Thats about as descriptive as I can get.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 12, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Well, my last batch. A hefty sized joint mid-day=in the kitchen on a rampage. Then hit the couch and wake up 2-3 hours later. hahahahaha. Thats about as descriptive as I can get.


Hahahahahahaha, that's some good shit man. Hey, I wasn't ******* with you. I really do smell every bag of weed that gets near me. I have a memory that lets me compare the odor of the different types of weed. The pungency and type of odor has a lot to do with the high you get from the weed.

I use expressions like; Bright Green Smell, heavy dirt smell, fruity green, wheat smell, that type of thing. It kind of locks it into my brain for future reference.

The highs are like; Fast Moving high, leg freezing high, coughing dirt weed, mainly Marlboro high (like none), or an almost menthol taste and stratospheric high.

That's what I meant man. Seriously, I wasn't ******* with you.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 12, 2006)

I know, I was just being a smart ass. You should know that by now. hahahahaha


----------



## smokeyman (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Fire Weed,

Im new to the board here, but not new to cannabis boards at all, Im amazed at how many boards there are, to be honest, I like this sight the best, its better than most I see, I was going to say, as a new member here, I thought I can help you out, send me an email if you want, its [email protected]
cheers to all,
I look forward to meeting you all over time


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 29, 2006)

let me be the first to say wellcome to the MP smokeyman


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 31, 2006)

Just invest in some seeds and mate them for hundreds of seeds in return.


----------



## Insane (Mar 31, 2006)

www.noneofyourbusiness.ca is a great Medinical Seed supplier (where I got my Heavenly Hash and BnB seeds) but they only ship in Canada because of the recent OG busts


----------



## MissMolly (Apr 7, 2006)

if you allow a plant to go into seeds it weakens the strain? or is that not nessecerily true?.Does it only weaken the bud that does the seeding?


----------

